
Nigeria's Tizeti (YC W17) concluded a $3 million Series A funding round - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2018/09/05/tizeti-venture-capital-vc-startup-telecommunications/
======
nickthemagicman
I would love to see the tech for something like this.

------
davidhyde
It's a pity that they had to partner with Facebook though. You get free
internet, Facebook's internet. I wonder how similar it is to Facebook's
Internet For All that they attempted in India.

------
tr33house
This is awesome. Great work

------
personlurking
I noticed the site's name has Africa with a K, and I thought nothing of it
other than branding, but then I saw one of their recent articles spelled the
name of the continent with a K as well. Here is perhaps why:

[http://www.informafrica.com/information/why-do-some-
people-s...](http://www.informafrica.com/information/why-do-some-people-spell-
africa-with-a-k-afrika-vs-africa/)

(It was apparently originally spelled with a K and it symbolizes a repurposing
of the term by Africans themselves)

~~~
iafrikan
Correct.

